# Iluminando el futuro a través del nitruro de galio



## Ratmayor (Mar 28, 2015)

Una medida impopular como lo ha sido, la eliminación gradual de la tradicional bombilla incandescente de 60 vatios en varias partes del mundo, como Europa y los Estados Unidos, ha generado un intenso debate. Los que se inclinan hacia el romanticismo y la nostalgia han lamentado la muerte del “resplandor pictórico” emitida por los filamentos de tungsteno, y la idea de perder un vínculo entre la iluminación de este siglo y el pasado.

Otros, sin embargo, han pedido tiempo para desarrollar tecnologías de bombillas más eficientes, capaces de tener un impacto más positivo en las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero y frenar el uso de combustibles fósiles. Después de todo, como los defensores del cambio bien pueden argumentar, la energía quemada por una bombilla de filamento de tungsteno promedia respecto a su vida útil, equivale a la misma contenida en tres toneladas de carbón.

Hay, por supuesto, alternativas a la bombilla incandescente (que, desde el 1 de enero de 2014 fue prohibida en los Estados Unidos) para mantener nuestros hogares y espacios públicos iluminados. Una de las opciones más populares es el uso de diodos emisores de luz (LEDs), debido a su bajo consumo de energía y a su extensa vida útil.




No obstante, el LED estándar del mercado requiere una fuente de alimentación de CC para resistir las fluctuaciones de corriente. Es esta necesidad de transistores de alta velocidad y alta frecuencia, lo que hace a los LEDs caros cuando se trata de un uso para aplicaciones comerciales a gran escala.

El nitruro de galio (GaN), un relativo nuevo semiconductor (aunque ya se utiliza en los LEDs blancos) podrían proporcionar una posible solución a este dilema. Además de operar a temperaturas, voltajes y corrientes más altas, la capacidad de conmutación de los transistores de GaN es diez veces más rápido que la de sus equivalentes de silicio.

Mientras que las propiedades físicas de GaN se han identificado como muy resistentes, con elevada capacidad calorífica y conductividad térmica (que se utiliza comúnmente en aplicaciones móviles y radares militares) sigue siendo poco utilizado en el campo general de la tecnología eléctrica. Sin embargo, como lo demuestra diversas investigaciones en curso, el valor del nitruro de galio va sin duda en aumento. Algunos investigadores afirman que si este semiconductor se establece al nivel correcto, el resultado podría dar lugar a lámparas LED más baratas, más pequeñas y más duraderas.






Los ingenieros de la Universidad de Cambridge tienen un centro destinado (el Cambridge Centre for Gallium Nitrade, perteneciente al Departamento de Ciencias de los Materiales y Metalurgia) a la investigación para obtener una mayor comprensión de las propiedades físicas del nitruro de galio y las aplicaciones potenciales en productos comerciales de energía.

El director del centro, Sir Colin Humphries, ha declarado que el nitruro de galio es probablemente el material semiconductor más importante desde el silicio, ya que puede ser utilizado para emitir luz brillante en forma de diodos emisores de luz y diodos láser, además de como un material clave para la próxima generación de transistores de alta potencia y alta frecuencia, capaces de funcionar a altas temperaturas.

Así como el nitruro para la iluminación LED, otros proyectos de investigación se encuentran actualmente en curso en el centro de estudio para avanzar en aplicaciones de LED ultravioleta y silicio. Sobre la base de unos recursos de investigación sin precedentes en la universidad, Humphries y su equipo cuentan con un equipamiento de última generación para examinar las propiedades físicas del GaN como nunca antes se había hecho.




Entre este equipamiento se incluye un reactor de crecimiento MOCVD de Thomas Swan (ahora Aixtron), utilizado para el crecimiento y el dopaje de InGaN (nitruro de galio-indio) y GaN, mientras que la caracterización se lleva a cabo a través de un microscopio electrónico y medios de difracción por rayos X. Asimismo, los ingenieros también están haciendo uso del modelado computacional de materiales de nitruro-III.

Según Humphries, el equipo de trabajo está prosperando a medida que avanzan hacia nuevas áreas de investigación basadas en GaN, siendo uno de los pocos lugares del mundo con un avanzado equipamiento de crecimiento de nitruro de galio, extensas instalaciones avanzadas de caracterización de microscopía electrónica, instalaciones de caracterización por difracción de rayos X avanzados, microscopía de fuerza atómica, fotoluminiscencia para medir las propiedades ópticas, así como equipos de efecto Hall para medir las propiedades eléctricas y la teoría básica para entender en detalle las propiedades físicas de este elemento.

La tarea principal de los investigadores girará en torno a la lucha contra las preguntas relacionadas con la eficiencia LED. Los LEDs de GaN se basan en capas delgadas de material expandido en otros materiales tales como el silicio o zafiro. La corriente eléctrica es transferida entonces a la región activa del LED, de la cual se emite la luz. Sin embargo, estos cristales de GaN no son perfectos y los defectos en su estructura pueden conducir a la interrupción del proceso de emisión de luz, resultando en la producción de calor en lugar de luz, lo que significa una reducción en la eficiencia del LED.




También existen preguntas en torno a los costes. Los precios siguen siendo altos para los dispositivos de GaN, como los ya utilizados en diversas aplicaciones militares. Pero, mientras que los mercados se caractericen por clientes que están dispuestos a pagar un extra si a cambio obtienen un ROI (retorno sobre la inversión), el producto seguirá siendo no apto para el consumidor medio.

Si bien el director de la investigación, Colin Humphries, admite que es cierto que el principal inconveniente de GaN es el costo, opina que el crecimiento de dispositivos de GaN en una amplia área de sustratos de silicio haría posible una reducción sustancial de los costes.

Aunque el equipo de investigadores opina que los dispositivos electrónicos con GaN se utilizarán ampliamente en el futuro, Humphries no ha proporcionado un marco de tiempo, pero tiene la firme creencia que el nitruro de galio será una posibilidad en un futuro cercano. Con su potencial de adopción en numerosos dispositivos, con atributos físicos únicos, así como con la capacidad para reducir los costes y ahorrar en energía, el nitruro de galio es un término de moda que se escuchará cada vez más en los próximos años.

Fuente: http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com/iluminando-el-futuro-a-traves-del-nitruro-de-galio/


----------

